# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  U hartua platforma e Shqipërisë natyrale

## lepurush

*Askush nga fqinjët nuk duhet të trembet nga Shqipëria Natyrale



U HARTUA PLATFORMA E SHQIPËRISË NATYRALE**





*
 

Harta: Copëtimi i kombit shqiptar në 5 shtete


*
·       Përfundoi Platforma e Shqipërisë Natyrale.*
*
Autor i saj është Koço Danaj (Autori është Analist politik dhe drejtor i Institutit të  Prognozave Rajonale  me seli në Tiranë). Platforma do të ketë 250 faqe. Ajo do të përkthehet në sërbisht, greqisht, maqedonisht dhe anglisht. Do të botohet në mbi 50 mijë kopje. Do të shpërndahet falas ose maksimumi do të shitet 1 euro.
*


*·       Platforma bazohet:*
*
në Kushtetutën e Republikeës së Shqipërisë që bashkimin e Shqiptarëve e konsideron si një aspiratë të ligjshme dhe shekullore.
*


*·       Platforma bazohet:*

*në Kuvendin e Vlorës i cili shpalli pavarësinë e Shqipërisë Natyrale dhe jo të Shqipërisë që ështëe sot.*


*
·       Platforma e Shqipërisë Natyrale bazohet:*
*
në faktin se në mjediset dhe qeverisjet demokratike, nuk ka tema tabu të cilat kanë të bëjnë me thelbin e kombeve. Mjetet e realizimit të Shqiprisë Natyrale janë dialogu dhe debati demokratik. Shqiptarët përgjatë një shekulli kanë derdhur aq shumë gjak sa mund të bëjnë disa Shqipëri. Prandaj nuk ka me nevojë për gjak. Për këtë arsye në Platformë i jepet përparësi debatit, dialogut, respektimit të thelbit të demokracisë që është vetëvendosja e popujve dhe veçanërisht Referendumi.*



*·       Platforma argumenton,* 

*askush nga fqinjët nuk duhet të trembet nga Shqipëria Natyrale. Nacionalizmi shqiptar që respekton kulturën dhe traditat e fqinjëve, nuk është gjë tjetër veçse nacionalizëm i bukur, i dëeshirueshëm, i padebatueshëm.*



·*       Platforma argumenton tezën:*

*se Shqipëria Natyrale është një nocion progresist dhe duke qenë e tillë, progresist do ta ketë edhe realitetin e saj të nesërm.*


*
·       Shqipëria Natyrale synon:*

*shndërrimin e kombit shqiptar nga zjarrfikës siç është sot në paqebërësin kryesor të rajonit të Ballkanit.*


*
·       Shqipërinë Natyrale do të thotë:* 

*mirëqenie, dinjitet, qetësi dhe stabilitet në rajon. Ato ne ua kemi borxh fëmijëve, nipërve dhe mbesave tona. Prandaj na takon ta bëjmë sa më parë Shqipërine Natyral*e.


*
·       Pas botimit,* 

*në Tiranë do të bëhet një promovim i gjerë me pjesëmarrjen e Shqiptarëve nga gjitha hapsira e kombit shqiptar si dhe nga Diaspora.*

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

lepurush,


postoji ne forum, nese ke mundesi.

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Homza

lepurusho...fqinjve u bie qe te friksophen pak, ama sic thojne te vjetrit, cdo gje qe falet mund te lypet me u kthy serisht.


token tone e falen fuqite e medha ama ka ardh koha te na e kthejne.

----------


## no comment

po besa shpresoj sa me shpejt per nje shqipri natyrale,femia pa nenen nuk mund te jetoj dhe trojet shqiptare pa shqiprin po vuajn

----------


## alibaba

Kam i vërejtje për Toplicën.

O ta marrim të tërën, o t'a lëmë fare. Jo ashtu gjysma-gjysma.

----------


## Anda-MallRats

e kam lexu, e papar eshte ... me duket koco danaj ka marr edhe miratimin e rames, se e ka shok, po se kam te sigurte

E VETMJA IDE E VERTETE NE SHQIPERINE E SOTME, SHQIPNI ETNIKE 4EVER!!!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Bashkimi i kombit eshte ceshtje e te gjithe shqiptarve*



Qe nga shpallja e pavaresise se Kosoves me referendum, nga vete
populli i Kosoves, e deri para bisedimeve pa funde per pavaresine
e Kosoves nga trojka; Klane politike dhe elemente kozmopolite e
antikombetare te gazetarise se shkruar e televizive ekstremiste
te majte, kane qene dhe jane kunder rrymes, politike kombetare,
pavaresise se  Kosoves dhe bashkimit kombetar. Ne pararoje te
ketyre sulmeve antikombtare kane qendruar dhe vazhdojne te
qendrojne ne balle e ne radhe, kryetaret e partive: Ceka,
Gjinushi, Milo, nanoistet Cupi Blushi Tozaj, Dokle, Peshkepia,
Zogaj, Godo, Mediu, Lubonja  etj, duke mos perjashtuar dhe
politikane te rendesishem ne PD. Qellimi: Diskretitimi i  kombit
Shqiptar ne syte e Botes, vetem e vetem per perfitime e levdata
boshe, dhe pastaj te krekosen si gjeli ne maje te pleherave
politike. Fatkeqesia me e madhe nuk eshte se keto forca politike
e keta politikane bejne fushate diskriminuese, fatkeqesia eshte
se forcat nacionaliste nuk po u japin pergjigjen qe ato
meritojne. Fatkeqesi me e madhe eshte qe  shteti rri e bene
sehir, kur shtetas te tij bejne veprime antikushtetuese e
antikombetare. Sa e perhapur eshte sot frika se mos me qendrimet
nacionaliste te nje pjese te shqiptareve ka politike kombetare,
ose kerkojne me te drejte bashkimin e trojeve etnike, a e
zemerojne Europen? Fatos Lubonja, Mustafa Nano, e kadareanet,
shkojne deri aty saqe e mohojne kombin shqiptar ne trojet tyre
etnike, duke nenkuptuar  tezen tash te njohur: Kombi ne
Shqiperine Londineze dhe Kombi Kosovar jane dy kombe te ndryshem
Fjalet e sipercituara jane nonsensus ne kuptimin shkencor,
ndersa ne kuptimin politik ato jane hileqare e mashtruese. Ne
territorin e shtetit te cunguar shqiptar, madje ne te gjitha
trojet etnike shqiptare nuk jetojne dy popuj me kombesi te
ndryshme sepse kane te njejten kulture te njejten gjuhe e cdo gje
shqiptare. Kush e cmon kombin dhe atdheun nuk mund ti nenshtrohet
fatit te zi, ashtu sic ka ndodhur me ne  shqiptaret, duke i ndare
nga njeri-tjetri me dhune ne pese shtete.  Mbas Luftes se Dyte
Boterore ambasadoret, e atyre shteteve qe fituan luften dhe te
tjere qe perfituan nga kjo lufte, me dashje bene qe Kosoven ta
lene jashte trupit te lodhur te Shqiperise. Ne Shqiperine e
ndare, pansllavizmi Rus, i cili menjehere leshoi armaten femerore
ruse, per te krijuar rusofilin. Nderkohe;  Kosoven e la ne doren
e komunizmit jugosllav, qe ajo te mos njihej e te mos dihej se
ekziston ne bote. Shtetit shqiptar, ne ate kohe i takonte te
ngrinte zerin per aq sa e kishte fuqine, prandaj nuk duhet te
heshtte dhe mjerisht te majtet ende vazhdojne te heshtin. Kombin
Shqiptar, fuqite e medha ne fillim te shekullit, per te kenaqur
skemat dhe ambiciet e politikes se tyre me gjak shqiptari, bene
qe ta kthenin ne nje komb gjysme te vdekur. Shovinistet ballkanas
madje dhe skeptiket shqiptare vepruan ne kor me shovinistet
kunder kombit shqiptar tashme te ndare ne pese shtete. Desh Zoti
qe gjysma e kombit te ndare nga trupi i tij qe quhet Kosove, beri
qe ceshtja shqiptare te shtrohet krejt ndryshe ne skenen 
nderkombetare. Mbas Luftes se Dyte Boterore, bota e harroi me
dashje Kosoven ku komunistet jugosllave kryen krimet nga me te
perbindshmet. Por Kosova i gjeti vete fuqite zoteruese dhe e
detyroi boten ta degjoje. Keshtu do te ndodhe dhe me Camerine, ne
Greqi nuk njihen si autoktone ne trojet e tyre etnik, ndersa
camet ne Shqiperi me te vertete jane tek vellezerit e tyre, por
ne te vertete jane emigrante sic ishin kosovaret ne Shqiperi kur
i perzuri Milloshevici, te cilet iken perseri ne trojet e veta,
camet duhet ta presin me padurim kthimin ne varat stergjzshore.
Zeri i cameve nuk do te reshte per padrejtesite dhe krimet
makabre te shovinisteve greke.



*Shqiptaret vete duhet te qetesojne shpirtrat e shqiptarve*



Ka ardhur koha qe mekanizmave nderkombetare perfshire dhe OKB
ti kushtojne ceshtjes kombetare shqiptare gjithe vemendjen qe i
takon. Disa politikan-beres te huaj e bashke me mbeshtetesit e
tyre shqiptare ende kerkojne moszgjidhjen e ceshtjes shqiptare ne
Ballkan. Ceshtja e Kosoves nuk mund te jete thjeshte ceshtje e
mbrojtjes se te drejtave te njeriut, por eshte ceshtje e te
drejtave te kombit, vetevendosjes shtet-formuese. Pa zgjidhur
perfundimisht ceshtjen e Kosoves dhe te gjithe shqiptareve ne
trojet e tyre etnike, Evropa nuk do te kete qetesi, dhe kurre nuk
do te realizoje ate qe deshiron, pa qetesuar shpirtrat e
shqiptareve. Ne kuadrin e zgjidhjes se tere ceshtjes shqiptare ne
favor te tyre, jo vetem Evropa do te kete qetesi, por dhe ne
Ballkanin e trazuar nuk do t'i shkoje  ndermend ndonje shteti per
lufte. Shteti shqiptare qe ne lindjen e tij ska pasur kurajen te
mbroje te pakten edhe per kortezi dinjitetin e vet. Cdo shtet ne
bote pa dhembe te jete, per ceshtjen kombetare te tij te kafshon
e te lene pa poture. Kur do ta bejne nje shtet te tille
Shqiptaret?  Eshte dhe kollaj edhe zor. Eshte kollaj kur
shqiptaret te zene mend, e te zgjedhin ne drejtimin e tyre
njerezit me te perkushtuar, intelektualin e mohuar e te
poshteruar, politikanin e ndershem, dhe ate qe kerkon t'i jape e
jo ti marre shtetit te tij. Keta jane primaret e nje emisioni te
tille. eshte zor kur qytetaret i kane mbyllur syte dhe presin
qe te mirat t'i bien nga qielli. Te gjithe politikanet
historikisht pa perjashtim, duan qytetaret e dyte. Po kush do ti
inkurajoje qytetaret e pare? Vetem nje force e re e bashkuar me
perberje kombetare munde te sjelle ne drejtimin e vendit qeverine
e munguar. Kombi do tia dije per nder atij qe do te sakrifikoje
per qytetaret e tij. I  lumte atij qe do ta mbeshtese kete force
te re. I urojme kuraje dhe vetemohim atij qe do ta udheheqe,
edukoje e ta drejtoje kete force. Ne programin e kesaj force te
re, duhet te jete lufta pa kompromis ne perpjekje per te
realizuar e mbrojtur te drejtat e mohuara te shtetasve te tij,
dhe shtresave te ndryshme qytetare shqiptare, kudo ne trojet e
tyre etnike. Krahas programit te saj, duhet dhe vendosmeria per
rimekembjen e Kombit ne tere hapesiren shqiptare, duke e bashkuar
ne nje shtet te vetem. Programi kombetar i kesaj force, duhet ti
beje te ditur opinionit ne  Evrope,  ShBA e kudo ne bote, qe ta
mbeshtesin ne kete nisme te mire per rimekembjen e kombit
Shqiptar. Diplomacia e vendeve demokratike, me prestigj ne fushen
e te drejtave te njeriut i ka denuar me vendosmeri krimet Serbe
ne Kosove e Greke ne Cameri. Bota dhe shqiptaret kurre nuk duhet
t'i harrojne keto qendrime shoviniste te Serbise e Greqise.
Kosova republike me vete, si dhe anetaresimi i saj ne OKB bashke
me programin e saj, qe eshte ndertuar me kujdes e besnikeri per
te gjithe qytetaret e saj, e ne vecanti per familjet e viktimave
te lufterave te fundit te saj, por edhe per te burgosurit dhe te
perndjekurit politike, do te jete sa i leverdishem, po aq dhe i
domosdoshem.  Krahas Kosoves ne te njejtat rrethana ndodhen dhe
pjeset e tjera te shqiptareve ne trojet e tyre etnik. Rrethanat
politike te krijuara pas viteve  90, duke pasur parasysh dhe
dempruresit e politikave me partite politike te krijuara ne
vazhdim, te pjella nga PK Jugosllave ne Kosove dhe simotra e saj
PPSH ne Shqiperi  prodhuan nje politike jokombetare. Si pasoje
lindi nevoja te krijohen si ne Kosove ashtu dhe ne Shqiperi parti
me permasa kombetare. Keto forca, mbeshtetjen kryesore duhet ta
kene ne shtresat me te kontrolluara te kombit, ne shtresat e
mesme qe e kane karakterizuar gjithmone bindjet dhe kultura
perendimore. Me ardhjen ne pushtet, komunizmi, kundrejt ketyre
intelektualeve perdori terror, dhune e cfarosje. Vetvetiu lindi
e drejta per mbijetese, e si rrjedhoje mbeshtetja reciproke me
kete force do mundesoje nje shtet te lire e demokratik te kohes.
Mbeshtetesit qe  ndjehen te barabarte me kete force te re, do te
gjejne veten e tyre, me bijte e bijat ne te dyja anet e kufirit
se te njejtes race, te cilat do te tregojne qe ne gjirin e tyre
militojne njerez te perkushtuar e te vendosur per berjen e nje
shteti me nje kushtetute afat gjate. Ku ne te, te kete nje
katalog te posacem mbi te drejtat dhe lirite themelore te
shtetasve. Kushtetuta eshte ligji themelor i nje shteti  te se
drejtes qytetare. Ajo ka per qellim te garantoje lirite dhe te
drejtat themelore te shtetasve si dhe nje qeverisje te dobishme
per  qytetaret e vendit, dhe ndertimin e nje shteti demokratik,
me zoter reale te prones e me te drejta te plota. Tani fjalen e
kane shqiptaret e vertete, me sakrificen ne kohe, qe do te thote:
Fol kur duhet folur; Kerko kur duhet kerkuar; Zgjohu kur duhet
zgjuar. Burre eshte ai qe di te mase detyren e tije karshi te
vertetes. Gjaku i atyre qe rane, e qe u masakruan nga komunizmi
sllav e shqiptar, dhe bashke me vuajtjet e renkimet e atyre qe
ende jane gjalle, nuk mund te shkojne kot, e te neperkemben
akoma.  Kjo force politike ne Shqiperi, E ne Kosove AAK e te
nderuarit  Z. Ramush  Hajredinaj jane ne sinkronizim te plote per
ceshtjen kombetare. Premtimi eshte nje detyrim.  Keto dy forca
politike kane marre persiper nje barre, sa te rende po aq dhe
fisnike. I urojme pune te mbare me gjithe shpirt e zemer.

Tirane-Maj-2009                       

_Frederik Ruco_

p.s ky shkrim me ka ardhur ne email para 1 jave me duket. dhe s'di si e ka gjet adresen time autori.

----------


## biligoa

> *Askush nga fqinjët nuk duhet të trembet nga Shqipëria Natyrale
> 
> 
> 
> U HARTUA PLATFORMA E SHQIPËRISË NATYRALE**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*

( E k s t r a K t )

P l a t f o r m a



e 



Shqipërisë Natyrale*






Shkruan: Koço Danaj - Tiranë, 31. 06. 2009






Eshte hartuar  Platforma e Shqiperise Natyrale. Pas librave, Shqiperia Natyrale, *“Te Denuar te Bashkohemi” dhe “Kryengritja e Pambaruar”*, eshte hartuar nje Platforme me e plote per bashkimin e kombit shqiptar. Platforma eshte 200 faqe. Platforma po perkthehet ne serbisht, greqisht, maqedonisht dhe anglisht. Do te botohet ne 100 mije kopje dhe do te promovohet ne Pallatin e Kongreseve ne Tirane.

----------


## biligoa

*Bazamenti i Platformës*


·      Platforma e Shqiperise Natyrale bazohet ne trashegimine pozitive te shqiptareve qysh nga epoka e Skenderbeut dhe pervoja e Lidhjes se Prizrenit. Kuvendi i Lezhes dhe Lidhja e Prizrenit mbeten dy kulme te perpjekjeve te shqiptareve per tu bashkuar.



·      Platforma bazohet ne Kuvendin e Vlores i cili shpalli pavarsine e Shqiperise Natyrale dhe jo te Shqiperise qe eshte sot. Shqiperia qe eshte sot eshte produkt i Konferences se Londres 1913.



·      Platforma bazohet ne Dokumentet e Konferences se Bujanit te 31 dhjetor 1943 qe  shpalli bashkimin e Kosoves me Shqiperine pas perfundimit te Luftes se Dyte boterore.



·      Platforma bazohet ne betimin e luftetareve te UÇK ne Kosove, ne trojet e tyre ne IRJM, Lugine e Presheves, i cili bashkimin e trojeve shqiptare e konsideron thelbin e luftes se tyre.



·      Platforma bazohet ne Kushtetuten e Republikes se Shqiperise, e cila bashkimin e Shqiptareve e konsideron si nje aspirate te ligjshme dhe shekullore. Ne Preambulen e saj thuhet se:* Ne, Populli i Shqipërisë... me aspiratën shekullore të popullit shqiptar për identitetin dhe bashkimin kombëtar.....* Sanksionimi në Kushtetutën e Shqipërisë i të drejtës për bashkim kombëtar, miratimi i kësaj të drejte me Referendum Popullor, pranimi i saj edhe nga ekspertët ndërkombëtarë të Komisionit të Venecies dhe se fundi nga ekspertet e NATO, përbën themelin mbi të cilin mund dhe ka nevojë të ndërtohet arkitektura e përfundimit të mosionit te pambaruar së shqiptarëve .

----------


## biligoa

*Pse tani kjo Platformë*



·      Sepse shqiptaret e kane te pambaruar misionin e tyre kryesor, te pambaruar. Kryengritja  e shqiptarëve në vitet 1911-1912 mbeti një Kryengritje e Pambaruar. Pavarsia e Shqipërisë, u njoh dhe realizua si e tillë, vetëm në një pjesë të teritorit shqiptar. Pjesët e tjera të hapsirës shqiptare mbetën apo u aneksuan nga shtete të tjerë.



·      Lufta e quajtur nacional-çlirimtare përgjatë luftës së dytë botërore, mbeti  e pambaruar. U realizua vetëm një pjesë e saj, që kishte të bënte me nocionin «çlirimtare», por mbeti pa u realizuar pjesa që kishte të bënte me nocionin «nacionale». Më shumë se gjysma e nacionit (kombit) mbeti jashtë kufijve të Shqipërisë.



·      Kryengritja e shqiptarëve në Kosovë që mori hov në fillimvitin 1998, mbeti  e Pambaruar. Ajo realizoi vetëm shkëputjen e Kosovës nga Sërbia, duke mos realizuar akoma pjesën e dytë të saj, që është bashkimi me Trungun kombëtar me Shqiperine. 



·      Të njëjtin fat pësoi edhe Kryengritja e shqiptarëve në Maqedoni ne vitin 2001. E nisur si çlirim kombëtar ajo përfundoi me liri dhe të drejta për shqiptarët duke pranuar një shtet tjetër si atdhe të shqiptarëve dhe duke u rreshtuar në radhët e para të mbrojtjes së këtij shteti.



·      Përfundimi i misionit  nga elita politike shqiptare në trekëndëshin Tiranë -  Prishtinë - Tetovë ka një taban të fortë mbështetës historik, por është edhe nocion europeist.

----------


## biligoa

*Cili është tabani historik mbështetës?*



Përgjatë afër një shekulli, shqiptarët festojnë si Ditë të Pavarsisë së tyre, 28 Nëntorin e vitit 1912. Ndërkaq, kufijtë administrativë u përcaktuan më vonë në Konferencën e Londrës, në korrik 1913, e cila me vendimet e saj, e ndau ne pese pjese.



Pavarsisht se bashkësia ndërkombëtare nuk e njohu 29 nëntorin 1912 dhe kufijtë e Shqipërisë i caktoi në 29 korrik 1913, shqiptarët kanë festuar dhe vazhdojnë të festojnë vetëm 1912. Eshtë një mospranim në heshtje, por gjithsesi është i tillë.



Platforma e Shqiperise Natyrale eshte hartuar tani duke marre parasysh realitetin politik rajonal Ne momentin e tanishem, fuqite e medha jane duke riparuar gabimet e bera prej tyre ndaj popujve te Ballkanit, dhe vecanerisht ndaj shqiptareve. 



Ja disa nga riparimet e gabimeve te fuqive te medha:



·      Mali i  Zi rifitoi pavarsine e cila i ishte mohuar perdhunshem nga Konferenca e Versajes e vitit 1919.



·      Bosnja fitoi pavarsine e cila ju mohua nga Konferenca e Versajes e vitit 1919.

·      Ajo merr parasysh ne faktin se ne mjediset politike  dhe qeverisjet demokratike rajonale, nuk ka tema tabu midis te cilave edhe ato qe kane te bejne me thelbin e kombeve.



·      Platforma e Shqiperise Natyrale analizon dhe merr parasysh, ndryshimet ne gjeopolitiken rajonale, ndryshime qe shkojne ne favor te kombit shqiptar, rirregullimet e thyerjeve te se kaluares konfliktuale dhe riparimet e tyre nga vete fuqite e medha.

----------


## biligoa

*Cilat jane mjetet e realizimit te Shqiperise Natyrale?*



·      Mjetet e realizimit te Shqiprise Natyrale jane dialogu dhe debati demokratik.



·      Shqiptaret pergjate nje shekulli kane derdhur aq shume gjak sa mund te bejne disa Shqiperi. Prandaj nuk ka me nevoje per gjak. Platforma mbeshtetet ne sentencen: Dialog me kedo, Dialog per gjithshka, pa vendosur fillimisht per ndonje gje. 



Sot kur forca e se drejtes ka marre perparesi mbi te drejten e forces, sot eshte moment qe shqiptaret duhet te kerkojne te drejtat e tyre kombetare. Per kete arsye ne Platforme i jepet perparesi debatit, dialogut, respektimit te thelbit te demokracise qe eshte vetvendosja e popujve dhe vecanerisht nevoja e referendumit popullor.

----------


## biligoa

*Marrdheniet me fqinjet*



·      Platforma argumenton qe askush nga fqinjet nuk duhet te trembet nga Shqiperia Natyrale. Nacionalizmi shqiptar qe respekton kulturen dhe traditat e fqinjeve, nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nacionalizem i bukur, i deshirueshem, i padebatueshem, i domosdoshem per stabilitetin rajonal.



·      Platforma argumenton tezen se Shqiperia Natyrale eshte nje nocion progresist dhe duke qene e tille, progresist do te jete edhe realiteti i saj i neserm.

----------


## biligoa

*Pertej bindjeve politike eshte vetem Shqiperia Natyrale*



·      Shqiperia Natyrale kërkon nje bashkim te ri, te panjohur me pare nga shqiptaret. Por nuk e kerkon kete bashkim per pushtet, por per komb dhe shtet. Kombi dhe shteti kerkojne bashkime pertej bindjeve politike. Pertej te majtes apo te djathtes, pertej shoqatave apo grupacioneve politike qendron vetem Shqiperia Natyrale. Pushteti dhe rotacioni i tij kane nevoje  vetem me debate alternativash politike te partive te ndryshme.



·      Partizanet e Shqiperise Natyrale nuk kane mall dhe as nostalgji per Ahmet Zogun, por per mijra perkrahes te tij, nuk kane mall dhe nostalgji per Enver Hoxhen, por per mijra mbeshtetes te tij, nuk kane nostalgji dhe nuk  i merr malli per Mitat Frasherin, por per mijra mbeshtetes te tij. Nuk i merr malli per Xhaferr Deven, por per mbeshtetesit e tij. Nuk i merr malli per Fadil Hoxhen, por per mbeshtetesit e tij. Atyre ju intereson, Shqiperia Natyrale, bashkimi i te gjalleve, prandaj edhe respektojne mitet e vdekura te tyre. Mesimin e historise, ata e duan per te rregulluar gabimet e te sotmes dhe per te garantuar te ardhmen pa gabime  te kombit te tyre.

----------


## biligoa

*Cfare synon Shqiperia Natyrale?*



Shqiperia Natyrale synon shndërrimin e kombit shqiptar nga zjarrfikes sic eshte sot ne paqeberesin kryesor te rajonit te Ballkanit. Paqja dhe stabiliteti rajonal ka nevoje per paqeberes dhe jo per zjarrfikes. Ti lesh kombit shqiptar rolin e zjarrfikesit do te thote se parashikon zjarre te tjere ne rajon.

----------


## biligoa

*Shqiperia natyrale ka  nevoje per nje Londer - 2*



·      Ne Platforme argumentohet nevoja e nje Konference nderkombetare Londer-2 per te riparuar gabimet e Londres-1 mbi kombin shqiptar, gabime qe i pranojne vete fuqite e medha boterore.



·      Sot mbi kombin shqiptar ushtrojne fuqine e tyre juridike disa marreveshje nderkombetare te cilat asesi nuk jane natyrale. Ato kane mbetur artificiale. 

-          Marreveshja e Londres 1913. 

-          Marreveshja e Versajes 1919, 

-          Marrveshja e Jaltes 1945

-          Marreveshja e Rambujese 1999, 

-          marreveshja e Kumanoves 1999. 

-          Marreveshja e Konculit 2001, 

-          Marreveshja e Ohrit 2001. 

Shtate Marreveshje per nje komb!!!



Me ane te ketyre Marreveshjeve, fuqite e medha krijuan nje rajon artificial me emrin Ballkan. Artificialiteti i rajonit solli me vone edhe emertimin politik Ballkani - fuçi baruti. 



Krijesat më artificiale të këtij rajoni ishin dy:



·      Formimi i mbretërisë sërbo-kroato-sllovene, të quajtur më vonë Jugosllavi ishte krijesa e parë artificiale. 

·      Dhe Shformimi i kombit shqiptar duke e pjestuar për pesë ishte krijesa e dytë artificiale e rajonit. Ndërsa shformimi i Jugosllavise ishte hapi i pare i kalimit nga artificialiteti në natyralitet.



·      Krijimi i 6 shteteve të përhershme dhe një shteti të përkohshem si Kosova eshte faza e parë e shndërrimit te rajonit të Ballkanit nga artificial ne natyral. Shpërbërja e dhunshme e saj që arriti kulmet në luftën ndëretnike në Bosnjë dhe në gjenocidin sërb ndaj shqiptarëve të Kosovës shpjegohet sa me karakterin ultranacionalist të shtetit sërb, aq edhe më sedrën e sëmurë politike të disa fuqive të mëdha, të cilat e patën të vështirë të pranonin se krijesa e tyre me emrin Jugosllavi ishte një dështim.



·      Faza e dytë eshte unifikimi i kombit shqiptar qe ka përbërë deri më sot artificialitetin e dyte madhor te rajonit. Kjo fazë tashme po përfundon aktin e parë madhor të saj që është shteti i përkohshëm shqiptar i Kosovës. Shqiperia Natyrale ka nevoje per nje Konference Nderkombetare. Por ajo nuk duhet te jete e llojit 

-          Rambuje,

-           Koncul, 

-          Oher etj 

te cilat vetem sa e kane arnuar kombin shqiptar. Rajoni ku kombi shqiptar luan rolin kryesor ka nevoje per riformatim, dhe jo per arnim. Prandaj, vetem nje Konference nderkombetare qe do ti afrohet problematikes se rajonit ne menyre teresore, mund ta realizoje kete. Kjo Konference duhet te jete e ngjashme per nga marrja e vendimeve me Konferencen e Londres 1913.

----------


## biligoa

*Cfare do te thote Shqiperi natyrale?*



Shqiperi natyrale do te thote, mirqenie, dinjitet, qetesi dhe stabilitet ne rajon. Ato ne ua kemi borxh femijeve, niperve dhe mbesave tona. Prandaj ne emer te tyre dhe jetes se tyre le ta bejme ate Shqiperi Natyrale do te thote sa me pak greke, maqedonas, Italian, turq me origjine shqiptare dhe sa me shume shqiptare me mentalitet europian. Prandaj ne emer te shqiptareve me mentalitet europeiste le ta bejme sa me pare Shqiperine Natyrale.

----------


## biligoa

*Fazat e formimit te Shqiperise Natyrale*



*Formimi i Shqiperise Natyrale duhet te kaloje neper disa faza:*



·      Faza e pare eshte ndermarrja nga Presidenca e Republikes se Shqiperise se procedurave te bashkimit bazuar ne Kushtetuten e Shqiperise. Kushtetuta nuk diskutohet, ajo eshte e detyrueshme per tu zbatuar. Ne kete, Presidenti i Shqiperise dhe ai i Kosoves bashkedrejtojne Keshillin e te Urteve me dijetare dhe eksperte te te gjitha fushave.



·      Faza e dyte duhet te jete krijimi i Konfederates Shqiperi - Kosove dhe e drejta e referendumit. Njekohesisht duhet te zhvillohet edhe  kerkesa per federalizimin e Maqedonise - Faza e fundit duhet te jete bashkimi ne nje shtet te vetem i cili do te kete disa pakica etnike brenda teritorit te tij, ashtu sic do te kete disa pakica kombetare jashte teritorit te Shqiperise natyrale.



·      Ne ndihme te zbatimit te fazave te mesiperme, pas Publikimit te Platformes, do te krijohet Komiteti i Shqiperise Natyrale si shoqate  demokratike me pjesmarrjen ne gjirin e tij te shqiptareve nga gjithe kombi shqiptar. Komiteti do te marre persiper, argumentet, propaganden dhe popullarizimin e Shqiperise Natyrale ne hapsiren e kombit shqiptar mbi bazen e dialogut dhe debatit demokratik. Deviza kryesore e veprimtarise se Komitetit do te jete: 

*·      Po nuk u bashkuam sot, do të sodisim shpërbërjen kombëtare nesër! Bashkimi ndërshqiptar është europeizëm siç ështe paqe dhe stabilitet rajonal.*



  Shënim

Platforma do të botohet me ndihmat vullnetare të të gjithë shqiptarëve që e duan atë. 



*Me respekt 

Koço Danaj - Doktor i shkencave politike

Drejtor i Institutit për Prognoza Rajonale 

Tiranë - 31 Maj 2009*



Ekskluzivisht për www.pashtriku.org

----------


## alproud

Shume domethenese qe te merren akte reale per realizimin e ketyre puneve te paperfunduara. Te gjithe duhet te edukohen per c'eshtje kaq madhore, te gjithe duhet te sensibilizohen dhe ti bashkohen nje inisjative kaq madhore por po aq edhe te veshtire, qe gjithsesi nuk eshte e pamundur. 

Populli jon nuk di te thote kurre majft kur behet fjale per dinjitet, liri dhe pavarsi.

Pres me padurim per ta patur kete studim ne duart e mia. 

Zoti i bekofte Shqipetaret!

----------


## Henea

*Pltforma per Shqiprine Natyrale te shkruar nga 
doktori i shkencave politike Koco Danaj eshte perfekte.

Tani vec duhet vullneti dhe puna energjike e politikes shqiptare qe ta implementoi per ta bere te prekshme kete projekt.
E pergezoj Koco Danajn per kete pune te madhe qe ka be.*

----------

